# Ghost story/sightings



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

There seems to have been a bit of interest in the ghost hunting meet, so prior to firming anything up, can I ask if anyone - whether or not you are interested in ghost hunting, has experienced anything ghostly that you are willing to share. 

I stayed at a haunted hotel in the West Mids - nothing. 

Ghost walk in Devon - nothing.

Scania coach - M reg - belived haunted - nothing, but many drivers refused to drive the vehicle. Further more, it was de registerd and later re registered. The number plate was transferred to another. 

Railway Station (don't want to name it) - things happened but I rationally explained all of them except a bottle that "jumped" out of a litter bin. 

The thing with a ghost meet, in my opinion, is that we might not see anything or feel anything, but I am interested if other people have had any funny business. 

I know this is in the wrong place as a motorhome trip, but potentially it is. 

Russell


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

My story/experience:

Going back about 25 years, we moved to an old bungalow, I was doing a lot of renovation, large extension, replacement windows, central heating etc. 

One night we were both sleeping, I was awaken by the sound of breaking glass, my first thought was that someone was trying to break into the new extension being finished, this was just down the hall from our bedroom. 

I walked down the hall into the extension no sign of broken glass, the front door was just to the side and for some reason I was compelled to open the door, about 20 ft away was a figure standing on the drive, it was dark, at the end of the drive we had a street light. I could see this figure plainly, just standing there with his body facing sideways and his face facing towards me. 

Could not describe any facial details, no words were exchanged and I did not feel threatened, the figure then just seamed to move away and disappear into the darkness.
I closed the door and went back to bed, the following morning I discussed this with my wife, she heard no sounds, our collie was not disturbed and there was no sign of any broken glass.

A few months later I was having a chat with one of my neighbours and was shocked to discover that some years earlier the owner of the bungalow next door had committed suicide by hanging himself. To this day when I tell this story it still sends shivers down my back

john


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We had ghostly footsteps in our house, it was about 2 in the morning and we heard the sound of someone running along the landing, so I jumped up thinking it was my youngest son but there was no one there, and all the kids were fast asleep, 8O we heard it again a couple of weeks later same, no one there, :? . We haven't seen anything but my Daughter (when she lived at home) said she saw a man and woman stood at the foot of her bed and when she described them to me it was my Grandma and Grandad, she even described his walking stick, (which had a brass knob on top) it had disappeared about 34 years ago, (she is 31), and she had not seen any pictures of them as we hadn't got any, things have gone quiet now and we haven't heard anything since. A bit disappointed about that.

Astley Hall in Chorley is definitely haunted, we spent the night there to raise money for the baby unit, there were footsteps going up and down stairs all night, and the excercise chair went off like someone had sat down on it hard, at that point I put my head under my pillow :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I 'sighted' Jacqui's purse once, but she told me I was imagining it ;-)

Ian


----------

